
Ask HN: Company has ridiculous education requirements. Should I still apply - jamesmp98
Pretty much since I don&#x27;t have a degree they want 8 years of experience. I can only claim 5-6 if I count my years as a hobbyist and learner (and that&#x27;s pushing it). Should I still apply. It is a junior position and all other requirements are ok.
======
itamarst
Yes. Often that's just boilerplate no one thought through very hard.

Sometimes you'll get screened out by HR. But not always, so worth applying
anyway.

(Calling 8 years experience "junior" seems weird, though, so be on lookout for
signs of "we want all the work, but for low pay".)

~~~
jamesmp98
It's only 8 years if you lack a C.S. degree. Plus it's not your typical
developer position (BI dev actually)

